# Bessacarr 494 question.



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Could anyone please answer this question. I have just bought the new 494 lounge with the island bed.


Above the bed are 2( one each side) personal lights for use if you need to get up during the night but to use them you have to have the kitchen lights on otherwise they do not work but then you do not need the bed lights as the van is lit up by the kitchen lights which would be on all night just to have power to the bedroom ones. Does this sound daft or am I missing something.


I have sent Swift an e-mail but not had a reply yet.


Cheers Baz....................


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you been in contact with the dealer who you bought from yet to see what they say. who is the dealer.

cabby


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

So now we have two threads on the subject - can someone get them merged?


----------



## motorhomegt (Feb 12, 2017)

*494 lighting*

hi baz we have a 494 and if we want to put the reading lights on over the bed they work without the kitchen light being on there maybe a problem with your wiring some where along the line so to speak maybe a trip back to where you got it from we have had a couple of trips back to the dealer to sort out some problems that should or had been over looked before we collected it these motorhomes are not cheap so dealers should make sure every thing does work as it should do we collected our bessacarr in sep 2016 after having a new bailey which spent more time with dealer then what we had it took it back in after 11 months hope this is of help to you all the best and happy motorhoming glen


----------

